# Hard boiled eggs as part of raw diet?



## Eda 95403 (May 26, 2016)

Greeting Mentors
I have been giving 1/2 a hard boiled egg with their raw food once a day. I'm wondering if you all have thoughts about this....good or bad? They seem to love it. 

Thanks for you input

Emily and Eda

P.S Where do you get those cute time lines?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Eda 95403 said:


> Greeting Mentors
> I have been giving 1/2 a hard boiled egg with their raw food once a day. I'm wondering if you all have thoughts about this....good or bad? They seem to love it.
> 
> Thanks for you input
> ...


Well, of course hard boiled eggs aren't raw... if you are REALLY into raw, you can crush the whole egg (shell and all) and feed it that way. My friends with big dogs just hand them the whole, raw, egg, but that sounds lie it might be a bit hard to handle for our little guys! LOL!

I feed my dogs egg several times a week, but I don't hard boil it... too much work!  I crack an egg into a coffee mug spritzed with Pam. Then I whisk it up with a fork and put it in the microwave on high for 20 seconds. (timing will depend on the strength of the microwave and the size of the egg) Take it out, break it up with the fork again, cool and serve. I split one egg three ways, 3 or 4 days a week, though there is no magic in those numbers... Just that we have 3 dogs, and eat eggs several times a week. If I don't give them eggs when we have them, I get the "pitiful me" look. 

But eggs are a wonderful form of nutrition for dogs, and in moderation, a great addition to the diet. (whether the rest of the diet is raw, canned, home cooked or kibble!)


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Eda 95403 said:


> P.S Where do you get those cute time lines?


You can try tickerfactory.com or pitapata.com to make one.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

My son raises chickens, and would like everyone to please feed their dogs eggs!


----------



## Eda 95403 (May 26, 2016)

Yes you're right, hard boiled isn't raw. I make lots of boiled eggs for us anyway. She sure likes it. 

Thanks very much


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Eda 95403 said:


> Yes you're right, hard boiled isn't raw. I make lots of boiled eggs for us anyway. She sure likes it.
> 
> Thanks very much


If she likes, I'd feed it to her!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

you're talking about a significant addition to your dog's diet .That would very much depend on what else your dog is also eating at the time, and how the eggs fit in with that.It really depends. Eggs are high in sodium, so you have to pay attention to the sodium/potassium ratio.Egg shell needs to be evaluated vs. the existing calcium/phosphorus ratio. Depending on where the base diet stands, you may or may not have to add extra calcium . With raw diets you should be following a professionally designed diet for your specific dog. Any questions like this are better handled with a nutritionist. Raw is better than cooked generally but only if your dog handles it.


----------



## queen-rapsody (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm giving 1/2 of egg two times a week, Needles likes it )


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

davetgabby said:


> you're talking about a significant addition to your dog's diet .That would very much depend on what else your dog is also eating at the time, and how the eggs fit in with that.It really depends. Eggs are high in sodium, so you have to pay attention to the sodium/potassium ratio.Egg shell needs to be evaluated vs. the existing calcium/phosphorus ratio. Depending on where the base diet stands, you may or may not have to add extra calcium . With raw diets you should be following a professionally designed diet for your specific dog. Any questions like this are better handled with a nutritionist. Raw is better than cooked generally but only if your dog handles it.


I agree with this. Eggs are awesome but some imbalances can occur depending on how much and what part of the egg is fed. For example, the egg white contains a biotin inhibitor that is okay only if the yolk is fed in proportion to it. Without the egg shell, you can get the calcium phosphorous ratio out of whack. A whole egg with shell is balanced but a tiny dog could only handle that if it were the entire meal. What I do is feed one teaspoon of raw egg yolk with ground egg shell several times per week. However, this is what fits into my dog's diet and may not work for others. The yolk is where almost all the nutrition is so I feel this gives me biggest bang for buck and keeps the diet balanced overall. I would not suggest using egg shell from commercial eggs either because they put something on the shells. We raise our own chickens. I would think as an occasional snack, a person may not need to worry about all this. But when you start feeding lots of eggs it could matter.


----------



## HighlandGlenn (Oct 22, 2019)

mudpuppymama said:


> I agree with this. Eggs are awesome but some imbalances can occur depending on how much and what part of the egg is fed. For example, the egg white contains a biotin inhibitor that is okay only if the yolk is fed in proportion to it. Without the egg shell, you can get the calcium phosphorous ratio out of whack. A whole egg with shell is balanced but a tiny dog could only handle that if it were the entire meal. What I do is feed one teaspoon of raw egg yolk with ground egg shell several times per week. However, this is what fits into my dog's diet and may not work for others. The yolk is where almost all the nutrition is so I feel this gives me biggest bang for buck and keeps the diet balanced overall. I would not suggest using egg shell from commercial eggs either because they put something on the shells. We raise our own chickens. I would think as an occasional snack, a person may not need to worry about all this. But when you start feeding lots of eggs it could matter.


It is important to imitate nature. As mudpuppymama said, when fed as a _whole _there is balance. Heat denatures protein, and microwaves are even worse. Sorry! Stick to the raw egg. :wink2:


----------



## HighlandGlenn (Oct 22, 2019)

davetgabby said:


> you're talking about a significant addition to your dog's diet .That would very much depend on what else your dog is also eating at the time, and how the eggs fit in with that.


An important point, davetgabby. :boink:


----------

